# Golden Acres Dingmans Ferry PA



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

shegga12 said:


> I lost my "baby" last September and am trying to find another Golden. I am really trying to find a good breeder but am new at this - I am basically looking at websites which I know can be misleading. I had a deposit with Golden Acres but the dog ended up not having any puppies. They seemed to have the right answers but I am not sure if I should try again. Has anyone heard anything about them?


Be VERY glad that the breeding didn't take. 

Golden Acres Nashville Star-- Nash
Only a heart clearance listed on OFA. His dam has no clearances either.

Golden Acres Emerald Sky "Skye"
Golden Acres Lunar Eclipse "Luna"
Golden Acres Ms. Mer-Sadies "Sadies"
Golden Acres Mason Storm "Mason"
Golden Acres Rescue Remedy "Remi"
Searching these names- NONE have any clearances on OFA.

They seem to talk the talk, but aren't reputable- and not walking the walk.

RUN!



> Our goldens are screened for hereditary diseases of the hips, eyes, and heart
> and their health certifications go back at least five generations..​
> We are also proud members of the GRCAand we follow their Code of Ethics and educate our puppy ​
> buyers of the responsibility of dog ownership. ​


All breeding dogs should have
OFA hips & elbows verifiable at www.offa.org
Yearly CERF eye exam
Cardiology Specialist heart screening after 12 months of age
*All of these things should appear in the dogs pedigree for 3++ generations.

Contact your local breed club for a puppy referral.
http://www.lenapegoldenretrieverclub.org/
www.gpgrc.org
http://www.agrcwv.org/


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

First, I am so sorry you lost your baby. We have all gone through it and know exactly how you feel.

Second, Welcome to the forum. When you find your companion, the wealth of information on this site is awesome! 

Third, you've come to the right place. Those in the know on this Forum are very, good at pointing out the "greeders" (breeders in it only for the money). My advice, listen to what they have to say.


----------



## shegga12 (May 10, 2011)

Thanks for the information on Golden Acres - they sent me what I thought were OFA certificates on Skye and Mason - I am trying to be so careful but it is so confusing


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

They could've sent you prelim clearances, done before 2 years of age. I think there is a "sticky" on this forum as to what clearances look like.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Are you in Eastern or Wetern Pa as there are golden retriever clubs you could contact.


----------



## ROMAR133 (Jun 29, 2011)

Last fall we got a puppy from Golden Acres, and we couldn't be HAPPIER!!!! We love Golden Acres, we got a healthy, happy, smart pup, and Sandy educated me on the breed and made sure we were ready for a dog. She could of just sold me a pup and not care about were it was going to live and if we were ready for her. She is a Fantasic Breeder and I recommend her to anyone. In fact I can't wait to get another puppy from her!!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Interesting how this always happens...


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

fostermom said:


> Interesting how this always happens...


Lol, seriously...


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

Please don't I will PM you when I get a chance. my first golden Montana was from her he died at 8 years - I got Ripley from her cause she was no longer breeding her and she had a baseball size tumor removed from her belly by her teet which was borderline cancer and she is the mother to skye - I then bought Levi and that is skye's and Nash's son and ripley's grandson and Levi had ED at 8 months of age...........
Please don't learn from the ppl on the forum and they can steer you in the right direction. Sandy and I were great friends for 10 years and know she wont even speak to me and I did nothing wrong.
Funny how ppl deal with her once and think..................I learned my lesson the hard way.


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

CarolinaCasey said:


> Be VERY glad that the breeding didn't take.
> 
> Golden Acres Nashville Star-- Nash
> Only a heart clearance listed on OFA. His dam has no clearances either.
> ...


 
Remi is Levi's sister


----------



## loriwrob (May 17, 2012)

I am sorry for the loss of your golden. We have an 8 year old female golden and a 2 year old male golden both acquired from Golden Acres in Dingman Ferry. Sandy is an excellent breeder and we highly recommend her. She does not over breed her dogs and it was unfortunate that breeding you had applied for did not happen. All of her dogs receive hip, eye and elbow clearance before they are breed which is very important both financially and heartache wise. I would not be afraid to acquire a dog from her. We have recommended Sandy to others and they have been extremely happy with their goldens.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

This is such internet crap. 
Someone who is new posts about a specific breeder.
People give their opinion on clearances and lack of clearances......
THEN newer posters chime in about how good the breeder is.
Happens every time.


----------



## Rebroland (May 20, 2010)

Tennyson said:


> This is such internet crap.
> Someone who is new posts about a specific breeder.
> People give their opinion on clearances and lack of clearances......
> THEN newer posters chime in about how good the breeder is.
> Happens every time.


I haven't been around to see this happen much - but I thought that it was interesting that the person joined this month and their first post was about how great this breeder is... hrmm.:uhoh:

ETA: and ONLY post so far.


----------



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

Tennyson said:


> This is such internet crap.
> Someone who is new posts about a specific breeder.
> People give their opinion on clearances and lack of clearances......
> THEN newer posters chime in about how good the breeder is.
> Happens every time.


It's quite annoying, and I always suspect that it is just that breeder pretending to be a puppy buyer to protect their reputation, because it just happens with an alarming frequency.


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

loriwrob said:


> All of her dogs receive hip, eye and elbow clearance before they are breed which is very important both financially and heartache wise.


Part of this statement is absolutely true-the clearances need to be done or there can be heartache in yours and the dogs future. Not only do the clearances need to be done, they need to have passed the clearances.

The first part, well, I certainly don't know how they could do all these clearances and have them not showing up on the OFA website. If you do hip and elbow clearances and the dog is clear, it WILL be on the OFA website. With the OVC no longer accepting xrays for evaluation, the OFA is the only game in North America for elbows. You do not have a choice as to whether the results will be posted on the database, if the dogs are clear. If the dog fails the clearances, you can chose not to have the information published.


----------



## colusmc (Jul 20, 2012)

This is good info - thanks for posting it.


----------



## colusmc (Jul 20, 2012)

I too am looking for info on Golden Acres. Thanks


----------



## colusmc (Jul 20, 2012)

Valid point -thanks for pointing it out!


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

colusmc said:


> I too am looking for info on Golden Acres. Thanks


I responded to your PM.


----------



## Mmay34 (Apr 17, 2020)

ROMAR133 said:


> Last fall we got a puppy from Golden Acres, and we couldn't be HAPPIER!!!! We love Golden Acres, we got a healthy, happy, smart pup, and Sandy educated me on the breed and made sure we were ready for a dog. She could of just sold me a pup and not care about were it was going to live and if we were ready for her. She is a Fantasic Breeder and I recommend her to anyone. In fact I can't wait to get another puppy from her!!!


Honestly, I can say the same. I got a golden from golden acres in 2012 and he is the best dog I’ve ever had in my life. He is so smart and loving and playful. He is the best thing that’s ever happened to me. Luna and Mason were his parents and I couldn’t have gotten any luckier. Thank you for my Kaydo.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

All you folks with happy endings- if you post the REGISTERED name of your dog's sire and dam, we'd be much more inclined to change our perception (which is based on published verifiable info) of this breeder. Otherwise, you may just have been 'fooled' by prelims or non-existent stuff.


----------

